# Ryan Gomes



## JuX

I admit I did not look closely (have been busy lately) on what has been happening with team till the draft night, but I think there is a good chance that Ryan'll resign with us. That we just got Love and Miller, what will be his new role be like? Will he still in the starting line up or putting him back to the bench?


----------



## Ruff Draft

He'll be our main reserve off the bench. He can bring a little of everything to the court and he plays with passion. He'll man the 3 & 4 spots off the bench. He and Telfair are the only guys I can really see coming back and staying with the Wolves.


----------



## luther

I think he will be pushed into the role for which he's best suited, which is a key reserve role at any number of positions. He's smart, skilled and a hard worker, but just not as good as you'd prefer a heavy-minutes player to be.


----------



## Mateo

I think he should start at the 3 spot. Brewer's too much of a liability on offense.


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> I think he should start at the 3 spot. Brewer's too much of a liability on offense.


In the halfcourt that's true, but if we can push tempo, Brewer is a guy who can get out ahead of the defense and hopefully receive some of those touted Love outlets. Plus, he can create offensive opportunities with his defense. Besides, while his shooting is awful, he can score garbage points, and considering he's going to be (if he's a starter) surrounded by offensive talents like Foye, Miller, Jefferson and Love, it's not such a problem.


----------



## Mateo

Foye's not a very good passer (yet) and is more of a half-court player. So Brewer's not getting anything in the fast-break more than he already does. If Telfair stays, he's a considerably better passer so Brewer would be good to play with him off the bench. Brewer doesn't create many garbage points, at least not enough to compensate for his terrible shooting.


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> Foye's not a very good passer (yet) and is more of a half-court player. So Brewer's not getting anything in the fast-break more than he already does. If Telfair stays, he's a considerably better passer so Brewer would be good to play with him off the bench. Brewer doesn't create many garbage points, at least not enough to compensate for his terrible shooting.


Agreed on Foye and Telfair. As for "many garbage points," I think a lot of last season has to be chalked up to major learning curve and inconsistent playing time (not that he earned major playing time, but on such an awful team and with a high pick, a person could go either way on that idea--it's philosophical). But what I saw of him when he was playing and not in one of his scared-on-offense moods (which did come, especially when he got inconsistent minutes) was a guy who slipped along the baseline for putbacks or making himself available in the post, and he is tall enough to get some points that way. I think when he's aggressive, he will be able to get 10+ ppg in reasonable minutes this season even with most of those coming in those ways and from the line.


----------



## Mateo

What he needs to do is practice that 3-point shot and aspire to become the next Bruce Bowen and hopefully not the next Trenton Hassell.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If Gomes can add the 3 ball, he would be much more deadly. He already has a decent post game, and can push a few players around. He can move the ball decent for a big guy, and he rebounds well too. I really like what he brings to our team and I want him here for the long-run.


----------



## JuX

Mateo said:


> What he needs to do is practice that 3-point shot and aspire to become the next Bruce Bowen and hopefully not the next Trenton Hassell.


Minus the dirtiest schemes possible Bowen is famously known for. :whistling:


----------



## luther

After recent reports that Gomes was looking for a full midlevel (and thus probably not coming back to Minnesota), Star Tribune writer Jerry Zgoda blogged this today.


> Also, the Wolves appear to be getting closer to signing Ryan Gomes. If they do, it’ll probably be somewhere in the $3 million a year range. As the days go by, it looks less and less likely he’s going to get a sizable offer from another team. If he does and the Wolves don’t match, look for them to sign a lower level free agent who can defend bigger small forwards such as LeBron James.


 If we were to get him for something in the $3 million a year range, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'll be suprised if he comes in at just $3 mill. That would be great.


----------



## luther

I would, too. But then when you check out how cheaply we got Telfair and Smith, maybe it happens.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I really like that they came back to Minnesota because they want to do good. Too bad no other free agents will come here for 5 years.


----------



## Mateo

Sounds good to me.


----------



## luther

Marc Stein reports that Ryan Gomes and the Wolves have agreed to a multi-year deal. Terms are not disclosed. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3505709


----------



## luther

Star Tribune's Jerry Zgoda says:


> Posted on July 25th, 2008 – 7:19 PM
> By Jerry Zgoda
> Three for three: Ryan Gomes became the third Wolves’ free agent in eight days to agree to a new contract when he and his agent did so on Friday to a multi-year contract.
> 
> I probably won’t track down the financial nitty gritty until after the weekend, but I’m pretty sure the contract is for at least three years and it conditionally might be another couple years longer than that.
> 
> Last week, the Wolves signed Craig Smith to a two-year $4.8 million contract. On Wednesday, Sebastian Telfair finalized a three-year, $7.5 million deal that includes a $2.7 million third year that is his option.
> 
> Gomes’ agent reportedly sought a full mid-level exception ($5.5 million) from another team, but didn’t get an offer. The Wolves had the right to match any offer sheet Gomes signed.
> 
> On Wednesday, Kevin McHale said he considers the return of restricted free agent forward Chris Richard — the last of the team’s remaining unsigned free agents — next season basically a foregone conclusion.


----------



## The Solution

I'm glad we signed Ryan, he's a great kid, I can see him being a lesser Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Mateo

We're investing a lot of money in players that gave us 22 wins.


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> We're investing a lot of money in players that gave us 22 wins.


Not really. The salaries are being kept pretty well in check, and there aren't many of the long-term deals that got us in trouble earlier this decade. But I see your point. Still, I assume the front office is assuming the players were young enough that they are still going to improve.


----------



## Mateo

How much? We don't have a lot of upside on this roster IMO. Upside might be 35 wins. These aren't long term contracts, but they are just long enough that we might get another season of our front office not doing anything. The only time our front office makes trades are on draft night. Otherwise we do nothing. It would be nice if we had a lot of expiring contracts, that would at least force the front office to make some moves.


----------



## luther

Well, we did have quite a few expirings this year: we re-signed most of them. I don't think these guys have a TON of upside, but they have some. And it's not as if there was a plethora of brilliant talents out there beating down the door to play for a capped-out, under-talented Minnesota team for veterans minimum or exception $.


----------



## billfindlay10

The Wolves are starting to assemble a roster that can make games interesting. You have some players that can play 2 positions in Gomes (3/4) Mike Miller (2/3) Foy (1/2) Big Al (5/4) Love (4/5) as well as guys like Brewer and and Carney. With the ability to play different match-ups the team should build on last years win total and move in the right direction.


----------



## Mateo

How are we assembling a roster? We have the same players except Miller and Love. I don't get why people act like resignings are like getting new players.


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> How are we assembling a roster? We have the same players except Miller and Love. I don't get why people act like resignings are like getting new players.


Well, the worst contract (Jaric) and locker room distraction (Walker) are gone, which is in itself a good start. We added two players who very well could start, which improves bench depth. And we get our purported point guard of the future for a full season, gods willing. We got an athletic swingman who is cheap and might be worth something in Carney. It's not night and day, no. But it's some change. (Note I didn't bother discussing Collins, Cardinal or Booth.)


----------



## luther

J. Zgoda says the deal is up to five years, 22 million, but it's two guaranteed ($3.5 and $3.8m); the Wolves have a team option after the second and third years; then Gomes has a player option if he's still here after year four.


----------



## nets1fan102290

im surprised he got 5 years so i guess him and brewer will be fighting for the starting small foward position?


----------



## luther

nets1fan102290 said:


> im surprised he got 5 years so i guess him and brewer will be fighting for the starting small foward position?


Well, realistically he probably didn't get five years: he got two guaranteed. Each of the next two, the Wolves hold an option. And then he holds an option for the fifth, by which time the roughly $5 million won't be that big a salary anyway, most likely, and he may not want it (if he's performing well). As for positions, he'll be in the mix fighting for that starting SF spot, presumably with Brewer and maybe Miller, if they go with McCants as SG.


----------



## Mateo

well, didn't they give hudson and hassell 4 or 5 year contracts? we do have a past of giving bench players long contract, so I'm still worried that the option year thing might not be true. we have a history of this.


----------



## luther

Mateo said:


> well, didn't they give hudson and hassell 4 or 5 year contracts? we do have a past of giving bench players long contract, so I'm still worried that the option year thing might not be true. we have a history of this.


The option thing has been publicly discussed at a press conference: it's true. The Hudson and Hassell deals had no options. Granted, we could make a bad decision and keep him (if it is a bad decision at the time--time will tell about that), but the options are there. We can get out after the 2009-10 season if we choose to.


----------

